# Autotrail Damp Problems



## johnnybiker

Anybody else got one of the new watertrail motorhomes?

I bought my cherokee frontier brand new last November, it came complete with a leaking solar panel cable box (plus lots of other bits that seem designed to break ,fall off or stop working as soon as the vehicle leaves the showroom).Following its latest damp proof test it appears it now has an additional water supply via the seal around the heki rooflight. There seems to be a design fault which means there is a flat spot on the roof just where the status aerial, cable box, and corner of the heki roof light are, this is probably because the roof is so flexible screwing anything down to it immediately creates a low spot.

Water gathers here like a mini lake, it cannot escape towards the back of vehicle because Autotrail have very cleverly blocked the escape route with the solar panel cable, so unless you are facing downhill the water sits there and finds all the faulty seals. 

Does anybody know why Autotrail panels on the new vans are so flimsy and flexible ( like Rolf Harris's wobble board), both the roof and the back panel bounce up and down when you push them and seem extremely thin. I have not experienced this on my previous two vans from other manufacturers, so it doesn't fill you with confidence about the build quality or longevity of the vehicles. Going round the shows I have not found any other manufacturers vehicles where the back panels flex in and out ( only Autotrails), it probably explains why there are so many autotrails with cracks in the panels. 

Anyway I have learnt my lesson and won't be spending a huge dollop of cash buying another Watertrail.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sorry to learn of your woes.

Our 05 cheyenne 16.5k miles seems to breed cracks in the gelcoat over winter.

We have not had any leaking seals though.

Dave p


----------



## peribro

No problems so far but I tend to park on a slope when at home. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Annsman

Just go back to your dealer, it's them you have the contract to buy with and tell them the van isn't fit for purpose and under the sale of goods act you want your money back. They have a legal obligation to correct it or refund your money.

It's sad you have to do this instead of enjoying your van, but it does mean you have right and the law on your side.

Good luck


----------



## pomme1

I think you will find that the back panel and indeed the roof panel are effectively cover panels and don't add anything to the structural integrity of the 'van. The fact that they 'wobble', therefore shouldn't be a cause for concern.


----------



## 2cats1dog

Hi
You are not the only one thats having problems with Autotrail cherokee. I put a posting of our problems in Sept, where the grey water is leaking out of the front and rear of the van. All Autotrail would say is that it is warranty work, what aload of bxxxxxxks
The bathroom door will not shut and there are signs of distortion in the bodywork. Good luck with getting Autotrail to sort it properly.


----------



## jedi

Unfortunately, I have a constant battle keeping water out of my Autotrail. Main problem is seal between Luton 'hump' and flat roof. Lakes often gather here and elsewhere on the roof so this summer, while abroad, I had to set up with a list to starboard to alleviate the problem.

On returning home I have re-sealed the joint and dry for now. At its worst I had what could only be described as a waterfall pouring down the inside wall.

Previously I have had a window removed and re-sealed. I bought Autotrail believing they were the best UK manufacturer but have been sadly disappointed.

Spoke to several other owners on my travels who have had similar problems with more modern Autotrails.

Buyer beware,

Jed


----------



## almag

Hi

We have a 2010 Autotrail and have had a leak from a body seam which has now been fixed but still waiting for interior trim stained from the leak. We are away on holiday at the the moment and have now got a leak from one window.
We have stress fractures in three places which are going to be fixed at the factory.
We have had to have a new tv monitor and bathroom tap replaced and also both fresh and waste water tank heaters which were extras did not work and have also been replaced.
We have had excellent service from the dealer Chelston but feel let down by Autotrail's lack of quality control.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

The one-piece roof and one-piece back panel are deliberately NOT fixed down over their entire surface to allow for thermal expansion and contraction.

With 'multi-panel' roofs, with numerous seams and joints, this expansion and contraction is taken up in the joint, but on a one-piece unit (roof or back panel) if it was solidly fixed it would split.

Our Cheyenne is now 5 years old, and the only leak so far has been on the high level small window over the garage. This window crosses a horizontal seam between two ali side panels (it is the only window that does) and the sealant has dried at this junction of rubber window seal and ali seam, thereby allowing water to seep in under capiliary action. Took the window out, cleaned the old sealant off and re-sealed it - now no more leaks!!! This IS a design flaw as water will ALWAYS be forced along this seam and into the window frame whilst driving along.

Having spent a long weekend looking around the Shepton Show, we still cannot find a 'van that we would want to replace our Autotrail with. It has all that we want (large garage, fixed large bed, decent shower room, good insulation, comfortable lounging, comfortable driving - Mercedes with Sprintshift, solid furniture).

Would we have another Autotrail? - Depends what is available at the time, but on current performance we dont see why not.

Carl & Flo


----------



## Mrplodd

I have '03 Dakota and the roof of that is very flexible and water pools on it, dead amusing the first time you brake after a bit of rain VAST waterfall off the front end !! (especially if its at a pedestrian crossing or traffic lights!) 

But having said that no leaks apart from around the rear window frame but window frame leaks seem to be endemic across all MH's


----------



## cabby

To those of you who seem to have no satisfaction with your dealer, there is another route you can take to get help, but this is only if you have certain finance which makes them the owners of the vehicle and not you until it is paid off.I have been down this route and it was most interesting.


cabby


----------



## tviall

Carl_n_Flo said:


> The one-piece roof and one-piece back panel are deliberately NOT fixed down over their entire surface to allow for thermal expansion and contraction.
> 
> With 'multi-panel' roofs, with numerous seams and joints, this expansion and contraction is taken up in the joint, but on a one-piece unit (roof or back panel) if it was solidly fixed it would split.
> 
> Our Cheyenne is now 5 years old, and the only leak so far has been on the high level small window over the garage. This window crosses a horizontal seam between two ali side panels (it is the only window that does) and the sealant has dried at this junction of rubber window seal and ali seam, thereby allowing water to seep in under capiliary action. Took the window out, cleaned the old sealant off and re-sealed it - now no more leaks!!! This IS a design flaw as water will ALWAYS be forced along this seam and into the window frame whilst driving along.
> 
> Having spent a long weekend looking around the Shepton Show, we still cannot find a 'van that we would want to replace our Autotrail with. It has all that we want (large garage, fixed large bed, decent shower room, good insulation, comfortable lounging, comfortable driving - Mercedes with Sprintshift, solid furniture).
> 
> Would we have another Autotrail? - Depends what is available at the time, but on current performance we dont see why not.
> 
> Carl & Flo


A open, honest and balanced view. I have to agree with you. I have a 2008 Chieftain not without the odd problem but all relatively easily resolved. For the spec and money a good buy overall.

(quite like the look of the new tag axle Rapidos but that'll be a lottery win)

Tony.


----------



## Ericbunny

I have a Autotrail Cherokee 1997 with 123,000 miles on it and is as dry as the Sahara desert,thank god.Over the last 10 years, i have heard one engineer after a other say how badly some of these new motorhome are built,and some motorhomes are back almost every month,with something else that has gone wrong,witch is not acceptable.If you say, paid £50,000 for a new vehicle,you expect it to be dry,and free of faults.I know that over the last couple of years motorhoming has exploded,and suppliers are increasing factory output of motorhomes,but producing vehicles that leak from new is not on.Hope everyone who has problems get it's sorted as soon as posible.


----------



## oldmokey

I have tried to warn you all about the " Build problems with AT" see

"*To all MotorHome owners Stress Fractures in Autotrail Roof*"

Why don't Auto Trail respond to all this bad press or don't they care. I have waited over a year now with no response, I have now decided to wait for a total failure and then persue them under the sale of goods act "Not fit for Purpose"


----------



## MikeCo

Mrplodd said:


> I have '03 Dakota and the roof of that is very flexible and water pools on it, dead amusing the first time you brake after a bit of rain VAST waterfall off the front end !! (especially if its at a pedestrian crossing or traffic lights!)
> 
> But having said that no leaks apart from around the rear window frame but window frame leaks seem to be endemic across all MH's


Not true and more importantly should not be so, certainly our Burstner shows no signs of leaks anywhere.
Still selling it though to go back to a caravan

Mike


----------



## JockandRita

Mrplodd said:


> But having said that no leaks apart from around the rear window frame but window frame leaks seem to be endemic across all MH's


Many maybe, but certainly not "all". :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Dill

This thead does not make pleasent reading at all. We are thinking of buying 07 Chieftain I have been all over this vehicle and cannot find any faults except where the spare wheel cover has been rubbing the back panel, but easily put right. I thought Autotrail was a very good make with the least problems compared to other makes. I hope someone will come along and put my mind at ease as we have put a large deposit on it and pick it up this thursday.

Regards 

Dill


----------



## apxc15

I shouldn't worry too much. You only usually get postings from those who have problems with their Motorhomes and rarely from those who have no problems. 
I have friends who have had no problems with their Autotrails and who swear by them.
No matter what make, be it Yank, Euro, or Brit, some have major problems, but the majority don't.

So relax and enjoy your Autotrail  

Pete 8)


----------



## trackerman

Hi Dill - we have a 2004 Autotrail Tracker, which we have had from new. Apart from a very minor issue that we had suring warranty we have since had no major problems with the 'van and are delighted with the quality of the build. At the time of purchase we lokked at lots of other 'vans, but every time we came back to the Tracker because of its build quality. Are we pleased with it - definitely, would we buy Autotrail again - if we were buying a coach-build than probably, but we will down-size to a PVC when we do.

Regards
Stuart


----------



## wakk44

apxc15 said:


> so relax and enjoy your Autotrail
> Pete 8)


Definitely 

Our Cheyenne is an 04 with 20000 on the clock and is not kept undercover so is exposed to the elements and is dry as a bone inside.

I have replaced the sealant around the high level brake light as it was starting to deteriorate but that was a factory recall at the time I believe.

The conversion side build quality is very good,the only 2 problems we have had have been on the Fiat side,a new clutch and no.4 fuel injector wiring harness replaced,which is a known issue on the JTD model.

There seem to be a lot of owners complaining about the standards of the newer Autotrails,makes me wonder if quality control is slipping a bit.


----------



## dawnwynne

We have a 2004 Autotrail Apache 700 and it is bone dry. We did have one problem when in Brugge that during a very fierce rain storm some water came in through the window by the dinette. But in hindsight, that is the only time we've had a problem and the rain was pelting down. 

I wouldn't worry and enjoy your new mh!


----------



## Dill

Thanks for your replies, I feel a lot better now. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## peribro

As someone else has said, it is inevitable that the posts you read will be about the problems. Ours is just coming up to 12 months old and we have been delighted with it. No issues of any consequence at all - the bathroom door tends to stick if not parked entirely level and the dealer is going to look to ease that when it goes in for its first service in a few weeks. Other than that a slight drip from the fresh water drain tap and that's it.

Although we have had no need to go back to the dealer on any issues, I think that it as important to choose the right dealer as it is to choose the right van. When we were looking at motorhomes we were choosing on both criteria - there were a couple of makes that we were interested in but no local dealer who impressed us so we gave them a miss.


----------



## erneboy

I have had four Autotrail vans. The first three were very good, very few problems. The fourth, a 2007 Mohican we bought new was not. We kept it for a year and changed it, just too many major faults.

Three out of four isn't bad, Alan.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

We too have a December 2004 Tracker EKS.

We drive it all year round, both at home and abroad, and it has not let us down yet. 8) 

The only things that have gone wrong were trivial and very easy to fix (once with Sargent's help, and they were fantastic).

Have looked at the newest vans and talked to owners we are not keen to trade up at this time. If Autotrail sold our exact model in it's exact form, then we would buy a new one tomorrow.


----------



## jedi

Only people with problems comment? Doesn't seem to be quite right on this thread. I make no apologies for reporting that my Autotrail leaks like a sieve. Fact!

Jed

ps Happy Christmas everbody!


----------



## duxdeluxe

Dill said:


> Thanks for your replies, I feel a lot better now.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dill


I always look at the number of people who swear AT their van compared with the number of people who swear BY their van and then factor in the likely number of happy campers who don't comment at all........

It's a wee bit empirical, I know, but it does tend to give a good idea of the scale of the problem. Apply that to, say, Brownhills and then examine the actual problems and it's fairly easy to see where the problem used to lie.

Having said that, no-one who pays £50K for a van should put up with shoddy build quality, poor quality control, nonexistent PDI's and lousy customer service, so complaints are valid.........

There are good dealers out there, some better than others, but they are all human and can make mistakes, as we all do.


----------



## fishymick

*autotrail damp*

I have a 10 year Autotrail Mohican last year I took it to the factory to have an internal trim replaced, thinking £100, 3 months later and a bill of £3500, I evenually got it back having had ALL seals replaced and new framing around the Door and ALL external lockers. Just got back from a wet weekend and the Heiki roof is running water, a bit of a shock at 6:30am to find water running out of the vents. Just rang Autotrail and booked it in for checking in sept 2012. I hope it does not rain between now and then, I would never buy another


----------



## wworby

*WATERTRAIL......ha ha*

Somewhere in this forum are the lists of problems we have an ARE still experiencing with our 2011 Autrotrail. We have more miles on the clock taking it back to the dealer than having been away in it.......WATER LEAK.......We were away in the coldest weather Southern England has experienced in many years. We were having breakfast and yes, the water started to drip, drip until we had to have a saucepan under to catch the water.

This was after our already numerous return visits to dealer to fix other faults, some minor, some not so, like badly fitting bathroom door, and a whole list of things too long to mention. We were told it was condensation and that there was nothing they could do!!!! NOT HAPPY.....insisted they did something or we wanted our money back. Posted how unhappy we were on MHF and surprise surprise, Autrotrail accepted that it needed more insulation in the roof. Dealer had to do this themselves, took the panoramic window out, and the wooden strut things (Im a women, and dont do technical). Dealer told me it was a very difficult job and that apparently, Autrotrail have never done it before,,(dont believe that). Dealer informed us that it was only because I posted to MHF that we got the job done......I COULD GO ON.......MOTORHOME NOW BAck at dealers because the 12V electrics not working....!!!!!! I am gathering all my notes and paperwork as we 
speak.....GOOD LUCK with the van.......


----------



## ldm30

I have this problem. I have a cord that is taped to the roof .It acts as a wick and the water rapidly drains away once it stops raining .Heath Robinson I know ,but it works Mike


----------



## Hatikvah

We bought a 2011 Autotrail Cherokee, the fridge was wired directly to the vehicle battery, we were lucky enough to find this out because I forgot to take it off the 12volt mode when we arrived home, the next thing we knew the alarm was sounding as the vehicle battery had drained flat.The vehicle battery would not hold a charge after this, so a new vehicle battery had to be installed. Autotrail said it was not possible that the fridge could have been wired like this but it must have been. The Dometic fridge in itself has been a nightmare, 2 new cooling units a new control panel, new thermostat and now the freezer door locks on after it has been in use for 2 days and water is dripping out of the two push buttons underneath the freezer, the ones you push up to open it, it appears that water/condensation is getting in the door somewhere and freezing up the catch, dometic apparently dont know what to do, they say the door should be sealed and this should not happen, meantime I have a freezer I cannot use. The outside locker that gains access to the underbed storage was not sealed properly and had to be resealed, the large heki rooflight in the lounge area was leaking badly, again not sealed, the latest problem is, everytime we take it out in the rain the cupboard with the wheelarch inside is wet through , it is always dealt with by a good dealer, apart from the fridge which is down to Dometic as it has its own three year warranty, I am just fedup of having to take it backwards and forwards, and not having a proper working fridge Now if we had bought a fridge freezer for our home from Currys or Argos etc, we would either expect repair, replacement or money back. I am still amazed at what we are expected to accept when buying a mootorhome.


----------



## fishymick

*water leaks*

Just got back from 6 weeks in the soggy motorhome, two of the external lockers, that were part of a £3500 reseal last January, are now soaked again. The water appears to be seeping through the hinges, which for some strange reason are at the top, were rain can enter. There is a rubber seal looks to be in good condition, but water is passing it and going into the wood panel inside the door. I have it booked in this month at Autotrail for the Heiki roof to be resealed, so more expense


----------



## Hatikvah

Regarding my fridge feeezer, the engineer from Dometic came back and said that certain models of this type of fridge freezer after a certain serial number, were produced with no insulation around the pushrod inside the freezer door that operates the mechanism, hence freezing up, initially Dometic said they did not know what the problem was, if they know about this on certain serial number models, why arent they fixing them, dometic engineer says , they will only do that if it is a safety issue, so doent matter if your freezer door locks and you cannot use it, my fridge freezer has not operated properly all the time we have had it, I think we are too soft by half. Angry.


----------



## joedenise

your only to soft if you allow them to get away with it. Fight them with the law or bad publicity park outside there factory with a big sign on the motorhome if necessary

joe


----------



## Dill

I have a problem with both my garage doors. Water seems to be coming through the door frame itself at the bottom. If you open the door and pull back the white rubber trim water collects along the bottom between the trim and the door. I have checked the floor which is dry. I have already done one side by removing the door and drilling out the rivets and sliding the bottom part of the frame away from the door then sealing with Sikaflex. Sash Cramps are needed to squeeze the Sikaflex out of the frame to make a good seal then trim off the excess. I used self tappers instead of rivets due to the channel on the frame. 

Need to find time for the other side now. Hope this helps 

Dill


----------



## fishymick

*Leaking Heiki roof and 2 external lockers*

Just spent the day at Autotrail factory, to have the rooflight resealed and to investigate leaking lockers, both lockers replaced with NEW and Heiki resealed, to my surprise NO CHARGE, it's 10 years old and the manager said it should have been picked up last year when the other seals were replaced, thank you Autotrail


----------



## namder

I have had two annual damp checks on my Autotrail Apache and both have been OK!!! I have started to wonder how they check the walls as they are completely covered in wood panelling. Anyone know. My cynical self thinks they may ignore the walls.

John


----------



## TDG

Mrplodd said:


> ....... but window frame leaks seem to be endemic across all MH's


Not here


----------



## fishymick

*wood panel damp check*

last year my mohican had major work done on all external lockers including the toilet access, autotrail factory found the whole wood panel had black damp underneath there was no sign or smell. As I took the van in just for damp around the habitation door. They are brilliant get your van to the factory as the local dealer, had said all was well


----------



## Jezzer11

Where to start, New Autotrail Savannah purchased April 2012 all ok until September 2012 and then.......the heater kept tripping, the fridge failed although the freezer was OK!! Into the dealer for repairs, the heater continued to trip, the fridge failed again, radio/multimedia failed on drop down TV, into the dealer for repairs and had an ECU upgrade. The heater continued to trip again after a time, the fridge also failed again, cracks appeared in the gel coat over the cab, batteries were going flat and the sat nav failed. THATS IT we'd had enough in 10 months the vehicle had been in the dealers 3 of them. Took it in for a part X the dealer receiving the Autotrail identified damp under the offside window behind the driver. Autotrail need to get their QC sorted or they'll go out of business. So what did we do with our hard earned cash - bought a German van, a sad state of affairs and reflects British Industries culture of build it cheap and take the cash.


----------



## scarylibrarian

*2012 Autotrail Tracker FB*

We were extremely happy with our Autotrail Tracker FB until it went in for its first habitation check in February 2013 and it was found to have dampness in areas around the floor and around the habitation door which showed readings above the normal range. This was identified by McPhail's of Hamilton and Autotrail, when approached, said it was happy for McPhails to carry out the necessary work under warranty. However, due to illness, McPhails aren't operating anymore and, being in Scotland, we are finding it difficult to find someone to resolve the problem. We originally bought the van from Brownhills in Birtley but they have moved further south to Newark and we really don't want to have to take it down there if at all possible. Does anyone know of anyone in Scotland who would be able to do the work under warranty? Apparently Perthshire Motorhomes will not touch vans not bought from them.
We still love our Tracker! It's a comfortable, well equipped motorhome and this has been the only problem we've had with it so far!


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening,

You can view the Auto-Trail dealer list here: http://auto-trail.co.uk/find-a-dealership

I do not know where you are located, but BC motorhomes is the nearest dealer to Perthshire Caravans.

If you still have no success I would recommend contacting Auto-Trail on +44 (0)1472 571000 to see if they can offer any further assistance in organising the repairs to be undertaken.

Regards,
Chris


----------

